# Vaping and Nausea



## Modyrts

So with all these health related matters 'caused by vaping' and me having an exam to write tomorrow and procrastinating from studying,

I sit here with a cancer stick in my hand

Yes I picked up smoking again
I work in a vape shop but I smoke, sue me


Jokes aside, I've been forced to start smoking again due to having a post nasal drip for a very long time now. That might not sound like an issue to most and for most of my life it hasnt been when it comes to vaping, but these last few weeks every time I take a pull of a vape i feel sick, I practically gag as if my body wants to hurl. I have tried different flavors by different brands, different consistencies, different flavour profiles such as desserts which i dont usually vape often. Rewicking changing coils etc etc.

You name it and I have tried it. 
The doc reckons that it is possible that due to my post nasal drip my body accumilates phlegm when I vape due to the dtl hit and that is why it is causing such. 

I found that mtl devices decrease how often I feel sick but it is still there. 

Unfortunately due to this ive been forced to start smoking again as it is not it causing me to feel off.



However, I refuse to let this be my way of life and as of the next week coming, I will be cleaning out my vapes and packing them away... I will also stop smoking on the same day.

Its going to be a rough one but I will do it. For me, for my future and for my family.


I apologise about turning this into a blog, I just felt the need incase anyone was experiencing a similar situation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Trishan Gounden

I have a similar yet different issue. I have been vaping for a few years and recently the past 3 months felt like I have a lot more Phlegm,and mucus in my lungs and my throat tends to be sore a lot more easily and often. I'm always "clearing" my throat and its not something that used to happen even when I started vaping. I also seem to tend to be prone to upper respiratory lung infections. I've tried a number of juices and try to stay away from those with a harsh profile or nic. Would a mtl device be a better try ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Nicotine consumption above levels that your body is accustomed to will leave you with temporary feelings of nausea, until the levels have worn off.. normally pretty fast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Darius1332

Agreed, this seems like a nic level nausea. If you have any 0mg does it happen on those juices too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

As far as the phlegm problem, and having to clear the throat, I've only really experienced that when I vape e-liquids that contain a lot of sweetener, and if I vape them for an extended time.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## SparkySA

I will drop down on sweetener in my mixes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Modyrts said:


> So with all these health related matters 'caused by vaping' and me having an exam to write tomorrow and procrastinating from studying,
> 
> I sit here with a cancer stick in my hand
> 
> Yes I picked up smoking again
> I work in a vape shop but I smoke, sue me
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, I've been forced to start smoking again due to having a post nasal drip for a very long time now. That might not sound like an issue to most and for most of my life it hasnt been when it comes to vaping, but these last few weeks every time I take a pull of a vape i feel sick, I practically gag as if my body wants to hurl. I have tried different flavors by different brands, different consistencies, different flavour profiles such as desserts which i dont usually vape often. Rewicking changing coils etc etc.
> 
> You name it and I have tried it.
> The doc reckons that it is possible that due to my post nasal drip my body accumilates phlegm when I vape due to the dtl hit and that is why it is causing such.
> 
> I found that mtl devices decrease how often I feel sick but it is still there.
> 
> Unfortunately due to this ive been forced to start smoking again as it is not it causing me to feel off.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I refuse to let this be my way of life and as of the next week coming, I will be cleaning out my vapes and packing them away... I will also stop smoking on the same day.
> 
> Its going to be a rough one but I will do it. For me, for my future and for my family.
> 
> 
> I apologise about turning this into a blog, I just felt the need incase anyone was experiencing a similar situation.


This sounds much more like an allergic sinusitis/rhinitis with a pinch of nicotine overdose than anything else... But no one can fault you on your decision to quit everything. All the best with your attempt!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

I’ve been having a post nasal drip for about a month, normal for change of season, so I auto take up a antihistamine twice a day as I’ve always done. With vaping at night I sometimes have a runny nose which I attribute to the water vapor in vaping, sometimes have drops condensation on the mustache as well, but no other I’ll effects.

Only nausea from vaping is when I hit a 9 mg or higher nic juice as I tend to chain vape, hence trying to stay away from that and salts. Maybe try a antihistamine, but then you should be getting it on doctors advice and experiencing the same symptoms while smoking.

I do low wattage cooler MTL Vapes, but do enjoy a DL hit every so often as well, but not a 40+ wattage as it’s too hot. Sorry to hear about what you are experiencing, but I think we all agree that if vaping doesn’t do it for you any more, or gives you a bad experience abstinence is the best way. Would be sorry to hear of another vaper lost back to smokes, but a win if you succeed in quitting both. I also use a mild Menthol vape juice from Vape King, only that flavour if I’m a bit stuffy or if sinus is a problem, also have VM Ice, but that even opens your sweat pores and any other orifice available on your body.

@Trishan Gounden , maybe try MTL as an option, it’s a cooler vape in general and may solve the problem for you.

@Modyrts , hope it either clears, or you find a cause, or you stop successfully, we are all rooting for you. Good luck bud, and all the best with the exams. Put in the effort now even if you don’t feel like it, nobody can ever take your knowledge away from you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Modyrts said:


> So with all these health related matters 'caused by vaping' and me having an exam to write tomorrow and procrastinating from studying ... but these last few weeks every time I take a pull of a vape i feel sick, I practically gag as if my body wants to hurl. .



@Modyrts It sounds as if it could be psychological. You've been reading about people getting sick, so now you feel sick when you vape. This does not mean that you're pretending to be sick - your physical symptoms are real, but your mind is playing tricks on you.
It's a common phenomenon. People who often read about symptoms of various diseases then develop these symptoms, but in fact there is nothing wrong with them.

Anyway, whatever the cause, if you have decided to quit all that I can say is that I wish you all the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts

Trishan Gounden said:


> I have a similar yet different issue. I have been vaping for a few years and recently the past 3 months felt like I have a lot more Phlegm,and mucus in my lungs and my throat tends to be sore a lot more easily and often. I'm always "clearing" my throat and its not something that used to happen even when I started vaping. I also seem to tend to be prone to upper respiratory lung infections. I've tried a number of juices and try to stay away from those with a harsh profile or nic. Would a mtl device be a better try ?




Thing is ive found a lot of juices tend to irritate my throat and it has nothing to do with nic just the flavorants. 

I have tried mtl devices and it hasnt been any different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts

Alex said:


> Nicotine consumption above levels that your body is accustomed to will leave you with temporary feelings of nausea, until the levels have worn off.. normally pretty fast.




It definitely is not the nic 
Ive come from smoking strong cigarettes to vaping high nic and have never really had any issue with nic as i tend to chain vape a lot so my body is definitely used to it. 

0mg juice still causes the same issue along with a higher nic juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts

Room Fogger said:


> I’ve been having a post nasal drip for about a month, normal for change of season, so I auto take up a antihistamine twice a day as I’ve always done. With vaping at night I sometimes have a runny nose which I attribute to the water vapor in vaping, sometimes have drops condensation on the mustache as well, but no other I’ll effects.
> 
> Only nausea from vaping is when I hit a 9 mg or higher nic juice as I tend to chain vape, hence trying to stay away from that and salts. Maybe try a antihistamine, but then you should be getting it on doctors advice and experiencing the same symptoms while smoking.
> 
> I do low wattage cooler MTL Vapes, but do enjoy a DL hit every so often as well, but not a 40+ wattage as it’s too hot. Sorry to hear about what you are experiencing, but I think we all agree that if vaping doesn’t do it for you any more, or gives you a bad experience abstinence is the best way. Would be sorry to hear of another vaper lost back to smokes, but a win if you succeed in quitting both. I also use a mild Menthol vape juice from Vape King, only that flavour if I’m a bit stuffy or if sinus is a problem, also have VM Ice, but that even opens your sweat pores and any other orifice available on your body.
> 
> @Trishan Gounden , maybe try MTL as an option, it’s a cooler vape in general and may solve the problem for you.
> 
> @Modyrts , hope it either clears, or you find a cause, or you stop successfully, we are all rooting for you. Good luck bud, and all the best with the exams. Put in the effort now even if you don’t feel like it, nobody can ever take your knowledge away from you.




That last bit made my day. You my good sir deserve a bells

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts

Ok to clarify there seems to be 


Hooked said:


> @Modyrts It sounds as if it could be psychological. You've been reading about people getting sick, so now you feel sick when you vape. This does not mean that you're pretending to be sick - your physical symptoms are real, but your mind is playing tricks on you.
> It's a common phenomenon. People who often read about symptoms of various diseases then develop these symptoms, but in fact there is nothing wrong with them.
> 
> Anyway, whatever the cause, if you have decided to quit all that I can say is that I wish you all the best!




I doubt it might be that as ive had this issue before however i do see what you are saying. I do not deny the possibility but i doubt it due to the fact that i know how stupid uoid these reports are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Im so glad to see this post. Ive been vaping for about 8 years now. 
Started with mtl then went the DL road, then back to mtl. 
The last year or 2 i started having trouble breathing. Everyone said i should leave the vape. I defended vaping with my life, like i always did when people bad mouth vaping. The breathing problems got so bad i started having panic attacks. I lungs started to pain. Then i really started to worry. I left the vaping for about 3 to 4 weeks, it was the hardest thing to do, i was so addicted to nicotine and a heavy throat hit, but it was worth it, my lungs git better, I managed to push through, but then something bad happened in my life, so i started vaping again. Lung problems returned. I try to vape as little as possible, but each time i take a puff, my lungs literally pain, and i have trouble breathing for about an hour, i have no craving for nicotine while i feel like that, as soon as an hour has passed and i feel a bit better, i crave the nicotine very badly again. I decided to try cigarettes, i didn't feel any breathing problems or pain, i try to limit myself to 2 or 3 cigs a day. My lungs are definitely better now. Sometimes i really just crave nicotine, especially when im having a glass of wine, then I'll take a few drags of the vape. But i feel like shit then.
So yeah, i don't know what happened, it didn't affected me like this when i started, everybody warned me against vaping and i was defending it my whole life,now 8 years later the shit hits the fan.
My lungs are better now , but it's definitely not what it used to be before i started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hugo bel die polisie


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear about your issue @Modyrts , that really sucks

Nevertheless, I admire and respect you for wanting to quit everything
Rooting for you all the way

Please let us know here how its going and dont feel bad to have this as your "blog" about this. It is insightful and I am sure others will find it interesting and helpful if they are in the same situation.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Modyrts

bjorncoetsee said:


> Im so glad to see this post. Ive been vaping for about 8 years now.
> Started with mtl then went the DL road, then back to mtl.
> The last year or 2 i started having trouble breathing. Everyone said i should leave the vape. I defended vaping with my life, like i always did when people bad mouth vaping. The breathing problems got so bad i started having panic attacks. I lungs started to pain. Then i really started to worry. I left the vaping for about 3 to 4 weeks, it was the hardest thing to do, i was so addicted to nicotine and a heavy throat hit, but it was worth it, my lungs git better, I managed to push through, but then something bad happened in my life, so i started vaping again. Lung problems returned. I try to vape as little as possible, but each time i take a puff, my lungs literally pain, and i have trouble breathing for about an hour, i have no craving for nicotine while i feel like that, as soon as an hour has passed and i feel a bit better, i crave the nicotine very badly again. I decided to try cigarettes, i didn't feel any breathing problems or pain, i try to limit myself to 2 or 3 cigs a day. My lungs are definitely better now. Sometimes i really just crave nicotine, especially when im having a glass of wine, then I'll take a few drags of the vape. But i feel like shit then.
> So yeah, i don't know what happened, it didn't affected me like this when i started, everybody warned me against vaping and i was defending it my whole life,now 8 years later the shit hits the fan.
> My lungs are better now , but it's definitely not what it used to be before i started vaping.




Any possibility you might have astma? I once had an experience where I vaped really heavily to clear a tank out and after a short time my chest completely closed and i couldnt breath at all.

I wouldnt say this is directly related to the vaping but possibly the rapid inhaling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrh

Old thread, but interesting. I have had some attacks of nausea during lockdown - I have had to vape flavours I'm not used to (all I could get here). WOnder how these guys are doing now since their nausea complaints. I'm wondering if chain vaping doesn't maybe affect once breathing habits sometimes so that it cause slight hyperventilation and symptoms of anxiety and such...I suffer from anxiety myself, so ...just thinking. My nausea was reduced when I diluted the flavour with a zero nic tobacco flavour, so maybe I am also sensitive to some flavours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

mrh said:


> Old thread, but interesting. I have had some attacks of nausea during lockdown - I have had to vape flavours I'm not used to (all I could get here). WOnder how these guys are doing now since their nausea complaints. I'm wondering if chain vaping doesn't maybe affect once breathing habits sometimes so that it cause slight hyperventilation and symptoms of anxiety and such...I suffer from anxiety myself, so ...just thinking. My nausea was reduced when I diluted the flavour with a zero nic tobacco flavour, so maybe I am also sensitive to some flavours



Thats very possible @mrh - not the first time I have heard of sensitivities to flavours.
Always listen to your body
If you feeling something bad from vaping, try cut back a lot and see if it gets better. Then ease back slowly.

The thing is, most of us are trying to improve our health by vaping instead of smoking
So if the vaping is doing something bad to our health that we are observing, we need to cut back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Stop buying Monkey fart from Hufflepoef

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

